# Help figuring out brand of aquarium?



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey all, a kijiji deal got me this really nice little 5 gallon AIO type tank. Very similar to the Fluval Spec V tanks... I've set it up as a planted Betta tank and loving it so far...

Anyways, my question... can anybody tell me the brand of this tank from a few pics? There's no markings on it anywhere and I'm trying to find replacement filter cartridges for it as well as look up mods for the filter. The seller couldn't recall and I'm at a loss from Google searches... it's got rounded edges, built in filter with a long duo cartridge, glass lid and the built in LED light.

Hope someone knows what it is!






























Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------

